# Configurare Xorg 1.9.4

## BloodySun

Salve a tutti ho installato Gentoo minimal ...l'ultima edizione weekly.

Ho un acer aspire .....ati radeon hd 5400 processore intel core duo

Per ora tutto ok ..... 

 configurato il kernel con tutte le pzioni kms dri ecc come da guida gentoo di xorg e istallato tutto

 ho messo "udev" tra le flag use in make.conf 

 ho inserito radeon nella variabile video_cards 

 ho installato xorg 1.9.4 

dopo di che ho dato :

env-update 

source /etc/profile 

Domanda:  e adesso  ????  :Confused: 

Visto che stavolta mi è andata bene e Gentoo mi ha graziato , non dandomi errori pacchetti bloccati ecc ....vorrei sapere :

dalla guida Aggiornamento a xorg 1.8 , risulta che adesso è udev a occuparsi dell'hardware ...  quindi adesso devo modificare Xorg.conf? O ci sono altre operazioni da fare? Xorg.con in che directory sta esattamente? Seguendo la guida per Xorg 1.8 ....le modifiche che mi propone sono sempre corrette anche se ho xorg 1.9.4 ? 

 :Question: Last edited by BloodySun on Thu Feb 24, 2011 11:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quindi adesso devo modificare Xorg.conf? O ci sono altre operazioni da fare? Xorg.con in che directory sta esattamente?
> 
> 

 

Non necessariamente... prova a a lanciarlo e vedi se ha bisogno di ulteriori modifiche!!  Xorg.conf sta sempre su /etc/X11/, se nn c'è crealo... Questo comando crea un file xorg base :   X -configure 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ...le modifiche che mi propone sono sempre corrette anche se ho xorg 1.9.4 ? 
> 
> 

 

Si, i cambiamenti tra la versione 8 e nove non sono tanti!! Ma comunque xorg mantiene anche le retro compatibilità anche per le versioni precedenti... 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Domanda: e adesso ????  
> 
> 

 

Continua a leggere la guida di gentoo...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## matthew_s

Una differenza tra lo Xorg 1.8 e le versioni 1.9.*, c'è per quanto riguarda la configurazione, nello xorg.conf tradizionale che trovi in /etc/X11, non vengono immesse le configurazioni di tastiera e mouse o altri dispositivi di input (quelli che prima erano gestiti da Hal)

Adesso che Xorg utilizza come hai visto udev, queste informazioni sono immesse in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

----------

## effeuno

Ciao, scusa se mi intrometto, io sto installando Xorg sul mio LIFEBOOK con scheda video S3 Savage.

Domanda: se emergo Xorg mi da' 1.7.7 ????? al massimo esaminando il pacchetto "mascherato" arrivo alla versione 1.8.2......

Hai qualxhe informazione in merito???'

Premetto che seguo la guida uffuciale di Gentoo.

Grazie in anticipo   :Smile: 

----------

## ago

 *effeuno wrote:*   

> Ciao, scusa se mi intrometto, io sto installando Xorg sul mio LIFEBOOK con scheda video S3 Savage.
> 
> Domanda: se emergo Xorg mi da' 1.7.7 ????? al massimo esaminando il pacchetto "mascherato" arrivo alla versione 1.8.2......
> 
> Hai qualxhe informazione in merito???'
> ...

 

se il problema è diverso apri un'altro thread

----------

## effeuno

Scusate per l' intromissione........

Sono un pochino arrugginito dopo mesi senza Gentoo......

Chiedo scusa.

In ogni caso mi sono risposto da solo, bastava un emerge --sunc per aagiornare il portage.

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Scusate ancora .....

Saluti

----------

## BloodySun

Allora...........da root ho provato startx e non funziona schermo bianco e poi nero.

sempre da root

```

X -configure

List of videodrivers 

                               ati

                               radeon

(++) using config file /root/ xorg.conf.new

(==)using system config directory /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d

(II) [kms] No DRIcreatePCIbus symbol n no kernel mode setting

your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

to test server run " x -configure /root/xorg.conf.new

```

fatto il test con x -configure /root/xorg.conf.new

solito problema di prima.......

----------

## k01

per il momento potresti utilizzare i driver generici vesa. dovresti aggiungere vesa nella variabile VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf, ricompilare e modificare la sezione "Device" di xorg.conf mettendo "vesa" come parametro della riga Driver

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "vesa"

    VendorName     "atiquellocheè"

EndSection
```

----------

## BloodySun

si ok ma con vesa poi addio effetti 3d ....addio video in hd e tutto il resto...tra le altre cose la guida gentoo di xorg ti faceva disabilitare il supporto a framebuffer e vesa nel kernel. ....appena riesco a trovare la mia usb...cerco di postare xorg.conf o qualche altro log qui sul forum per vedere le cose in dettaglio...

----------

## k01

io ho detto per il momento, giusto per completare con l'installazione di tutto il software intanto, poi a ottimizzare ci puoi pensare successivamente. comunque probabilmente dovrai smanettare un po' nella configurazione del kernel, oppure potresti provare i driver testing che ci sono in portage per la tua scheda video

----------

## Pes88

Qui trovi gli aggiornamenti della versione 1.9.* : http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/Server19Branch....

Quindi il problema non è installarlo come dice il tuo titolo, ma lanciarlo e configurarlo!!! Giusto? 

In teoria non dovresti scrivere nessun file di configurazione per lanciare il server x, pero nel tuo caso non riesce a scegliere il driver video!  Penso che tu abbia una scheda ati  ( hai installato i driver ati giusto?  )  quindi prova a scrivere questa configurazione  : 

```

Section "Device" 

    Identifier     "Device0" 

    Driver         "ati" 

    VendorName     "ati" 

EndSection

```

mettila su questo file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-ati.conf 

I driver radeon sono quelli open source e non sono allo stesso livello di quelli ati ufficiali.. 

Poi se non funziona prova con i vesa e posta qui gli errori! 

Credo che tu abbia sbagliato qualche configurazione del kernel, il KMS non risulta attivo...  Ricontrolla la configurazione del kernel seguendo la guida : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

----------

## BloodySun

ok ho riconfigurato il kernel e ora sono sicuro di aver attivato kms , tra l altro prima ho pure modificato il make.con inserendo "ati" in Video_Cards ho dato l' emerge -DNu  world poi ricompilato il kernel e poi ho scritto il file di configurazione da te consigliatomi  .................ma il problema rimane dice che appunto manca il driver ............

Siccome pero' ho anche altri messaggi strani dal kernel riguardo batteria ecc ho aperto un post per risolvere prima quelli ....

----------

## BloodySun

Appurato che i messaggi del kernel sono relativi al bios e che almeno per ora non posso farci nulla ... ritorno al problema di xorg ....

allora ho riemerso gli ati-drivers  precisamente i 10.12 e comq niente mi dice che manca sempre il driver e cosa inquetante finito il resoconto di xorg che mi dice i vari problemi ecc non ho piu' il prompt dei comandi ovvero posso pure scrivere "tux è un pinguino diarroico" premere invio e il cursore va soltanto a capo senza mostrarmi nulla (alias va a capo come si va a capo in un editor di testo) infatti sono kostretto a fare ctrl alt canc per riavviare la macchina!

Xorg.0.log

http://pastebin.com/4MhWqfue

----------

## BloodySun

Scusate che differenza c'è tra i drivers ati, radeon e fglrx? ok i radeon sono quelli opensource che per me non vanno bene. Fgrlx e ati invece? 

Ho provato a scrivere i file di configurazione di prima e non funzionano..... mi viene una schermata nera appena digito startx

allora ho provato a aggiungere la flag -hal in make.conf e a mettere fglrx nella VIDEO_CARDS (voglio i driver proprietari)

Fatto cio' siccome xorg non riesce a decidere che driver usare ho disabilitato il framebuffer , i vesa e il supporto ad ATI nel kernel , ho ricompilato , ho installato gli atidrivers 10.12 ho dato un aticonfig e env-update  e poi   source /etc/profile 

ho provato un X -configure ma nulla! 

il responso è questo adesso :

http://pastebin.com/2pajSJqd

booohh mi date una mano? non so piu' cosa tentare!

----------

## matthew_s

Vediamo dai questo comando

```
emerge -pv xorg-server xorg-drivers
```

----------

